# Anyone have experience with this place?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

http://bloodbankdragons.com/

Their dragons look really cool and the prices are great.

Also, do all of their available dragons have some kind citrus or red in them? I don't know much about dragon morphs yet but it looks like none of them are "wild type" color...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I actually have a few questions about beardies....Of all the colors, are the more reddish ones more different looking from the wild ones than say, a hypo or a citrus?

I have been looking for a picture of a wild one, but some just look gray/beige while others look like they have yellow and orange on them. Which ones are the real wild type colors?


----------

